# Public meeting will focus on Jordan River



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE,14 OCT 02 
Contact:Tom Rozich, 231-775-9727, ext. 6070

Public meeting will focus on Jordan River

Michigan Department of Natural Resources officials today announced an Oct. 23 public meeting to gather input on the DNRs draft assessment for the Jordan River.

The Jordan River runs nearly 23 miles, draining a 127-square-mile watershed in Antrim and Charlevoix counties. 

The draft assessment, completed recently by DNR Fisheries Division staff, provides an organized approach to identifying and solving problems in this important watershed. It also provides a mechanism for public involvement in a range of management decisions, from habitat improvement to riparian management to overall watershed management decisions. 

The public meeting is the first step in developing a DNR management strategy. It provides the necessary background on all issues associated with the watershed, as well as potential management alterations. 

The meeting begins at 7 p.m. in the Community Room of the Jordan Valley District Library, adjacent to East Jordan High School, located at One Library Lane in East Jordan.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

DNR Jordan River recommendations 
http://www.record-eagle.com/2002/oct/24jordan.htm

Jordan blueprint unveiled 
http://www.record-eagle.com/2002/oct/24jord2.htm


----------

